# Bind / MYSQL / SRV Question

## rschall

So we've setup 4 DNS servers running bind with MySQL as the backend. The SQL servers are setup as one master and 3 slaves. This solution is working awesome for our 300+ zones with A,CNAME,TXT,MX,NS, etc records. However, I've run into a situation where I don't know how to match our old microsoft servers...

SRV Records... The database that bind uses has fields for all the typical info (zone, type, ttl, priority, etc). But there's no columns for weight, port, etc...

Does anyone have any experience with this? I really want to be able to provide our clients with a full array of DNS options, and we have several clients that would like SRV as an option.

Thanks!

----------

## nativemad

I don't know if you are using dlz....

But have you seen this? http://osdir.com/ml/network.dns.bind9.dlz/2005-09/msg00006.html

Hope that helps

----------

